# 5 D Mark III and Helios 44-2/44M



## sama (Aug 29, 2013)

Anybody try the above combinations ? 

Will there be mirror problem and is modification to the lens required ? (apart from a M42 to EOS adapter)


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't have the link right now but there was a Flickr forum post in which a lot people chimed in on this. A lot of people tried the 44-2 all through 44-6. The conclusion was that the only one that doesn't hit the mirror, was the 44-6. Maybe there was another model also, but I'm not sure. I have the 44-6 and it doesn't hit the mirror on my 5Dc.

(44-2 through 44-6 are different batch runs of the same lens, through different decades)


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 26, 2017)

3.5 years later I can confirm that there is no mirror strike on the 5D III using the Helios 44-2 58mm f/2 lens when using the fotodiox M42 to EOS adapter v.2

There is no problem with infinity focus or any other problem either.

Excellent lens for the money. I just got four from the Ukraine for $100 including shipping.

They are manual focus and manual aperture.


----------

